# How hard does your betta bite?



## ihatefirewalls (Jun 23, 2012)

I accidentally ended up flinging my girl 3 inches in the air when she bit my finger and I jerked back in surprise... She has jaws like a vice grip, and pounces her food like a shark T_T.

How hard do your bettas bite?


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Blayze my red VT female bites hard. T__T


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh yea, I have been through that..I wait until I have fed Sammy the first 2 pellets, then I put the last one on my finger to let him jump to get it, before I did it that way, if I put the first on on my finger, wow..did I feel it..and it does scare you so you do jump, and if the fishy is attatched they get scared and could get hurt, so yea, I got fishy bites before, small ones, but it was mostly because I fed with the same finger on the tip everytime, but I have to watch for Sapphire now, he is even more ferocious than Sammy..always save the last pellet..won't be as bad..lol


----------



## ihatefirewalls (Jun 23, 2012)

xShainax said:


> Blayze my red VT female bites hard. T__T


I was talking about my red VT female as well haha. She's named Eureka... after the vacuum


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

ihatefirewalls said:


> I was talking about my red VT female as well haha. She's named Eureka... after the vacuum


lol, Redheads have attitude, so red betta's must be the same.


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

I was feeding glass worms tonight actually, my royal blue female surprised me and clamped onto the worm and my finger. Certainly made me jump!


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

Stu is such a gentleman. He circles your finger a few times and politley takes it from your finger tip!


----------



## Catfish Billy (Jun 27, 2012)

When I was bitten by my last betta it didn't feel like much...It must be all those hundreds of guppy bites that have toughened me up! XD


----------



## Noush (Jul 5, 2012)

I have three male bettas (I have three tanks, every betta lives alone in his own one..)
One of them "jumps" on the food, it looks like he didn't eat for months... but I feed them every morning XD
The two others eat them ... how I'll call it, regulary , I guess >.>


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

I have only been bit once and it was in my first year of betta keeping by Keiichi the CT. It startled me and him lol I haven't given my other fish the opportunity to bite me lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I've been bit several times, mostly by my females.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Leo bites HARD


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

I find it funny cause I have seven bettas but my two boys, Dr. Reid and Unicorn is only that would jump & bite me. I have felt the grips!

My other boys are mostly mellow & shy. lol... -_-


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

All of my females nibble my fingers, but it doesn't hurt. It tickles. Some bite harder then others, but it all just tickles.  Its really cute.


----------

